# Arrestling



## Wild Bill (Nov 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of or trained with these guys. They are based in Washington state where I will be moving soon. I will be moving to Kitsap County and they seem to be what I am looking for.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Arrestler

http://www.arrestling.com/


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm sure there's no such words as _arrestling_ and _arrestler_ which doesn't bode well for a training establishment called that.


----------



## Carol (Nov 11, 2009)

Meh.  The guy has a great sense of humor.  Its MA training marketed towards LE.   I like how their MMA-for-LEOs training is called "Mixed Marshal Arts" :lfao:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Meh. The guy has a great sense of humor. Its MA training marketed towards LE. I like how their MMA-for-LEOs training is called "Mixed Marshal Arts" :lfao:


 
That goes over our heads lol!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 11, 2009)

Looks like the guy's got some chops.  He's got a valid point that the gunbelt changes things -- but I'm not so sure about training in judo uniforms.

Visit, try it, and see what you think.


----------



## Wild Bill (Nov 11, 2009)

Its so hard for me to find a place to train. I want the intensity and seriousness of mma but I have no interest in sport specific techniques. In general you will fight how you train and almost no one does realistic scenario training.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 11, 2009)

Try it out, and specify your goal to the instructors over there. By scrolling through the instructors, I'm sure they'll have some knowledge they can pass on to you, with a lot of training partners.

Since you're not looking into something sportive (I'm assuming SD) but still within the realm of MMA-style training (which is sportive and physically intense) this might be a fit.

I do like the grappling/clinch training with a gun holster in mind. But from the videos, it seems very static... But then again, I haven't been there, so I highly suggest working out for a session, get a feel of the vibe of the place, and see if this is for you.

There are plenty of MMA groups that focus on what you're looking for. You'll probably find them in club form, with its members comprising of students from multiple schools, and want to focus on SD, LEO-SD, Close-Quarter Combat, weapons, etc. Heck, I'm certain almost any MMA school you visit might have a LEO there that might point you in the right direction if you ask around politely at the schools you do visit.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 12, 2009)

This place doesn't look bad, except for the 'Marshal' Arts thing.  Try it out and see if you like it, but also keep looking.  There's a lot of MA in Washington and much of it you kind of have to dig to find.  Where exactly are you moving?  Kitsap County isn't exactly small.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> Try it out, and specify your goal to the instructors over there. By scrolling through the instructors, I'm sure they'll have some knowledge they can pass on to you, with a lot of training partners.
> 
> Since you're not looking into something sportive (I'm assuming SD) but still within the realm of MMA-style training (which is sportive and physically intense) this might be a fit.
> 
> ...


 

MMA is a competitive sport so why are they doing weapons, CQC etc?


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 12, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> MMA is a competitive sport so why are they doing weapons, CQC etc?



I think the OP is looking for something that trains _like_ an MMA gym, but also goes into SD and LEO-SD stuff, too.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I think the OP is looking for something that trains _like_ an MMA gym, but also goes into SD and LEO-SD stuff, too.


 

Now I *am* confused lol!

Trains as physically hard as MMA fighters but does SD instead? Good MMA gyms will just train for MMA, doing anything else is distracting from fight training. If good SD type stuff is wanted it will have to be from somewhere else. It's not that the two are incompatable it's more than MMA gyms are focused on one thing as they should be if they want to do well. Anywhere that offers it all and in one class won't be much good at any of it. We do different classes with different aims for each class. SD is purely SD and MMA is purely MMA.


----------



## Nolerama (Nov 12, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Now I *am* confused lol!
> 
> Trains as physically hard as MMA fighters but does SD instead? Good MMA gyms will just train for MMA, doing anything else is distracting from fight training. If good SD type stuff is wanted it will have to be from somewhere else. It's not that the two are incompatable it's more than MMA gyms are focused on one thing as they should be if they want to do well. Anywhere that offers it all and in one class won't be much good at any of it. We do different classes with different aims for each class. SD is purely SD and MMA is purely MMA.



Oh! I'm not saying that this Arrestling school is any good at functional, competitive MMA, but it serves a purpose to those that want to do the drills and get that physical workout that MMA schools tend to offer... And then they work out their MMA skills alongside weapons training.

So there's a possibility of getting the (percievably) best of both worlds... Personally, if I wanted to compete, I wouldn't look at Arrestling. But if I was a cop that wanted a workout and toned down on the contact level, while still giving me a workout, and keeping my gun in mind, then I'd join.

Arrestling doesn't seem like a true, competitive MMA gym in today's terms, but I think that there's a market for what they do offer among LEOs.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Now I *am* confused lol!
> 
> Trains as physically hard as MMA fighters but does SD instead? Good MMA gyms will just train for MMA, doing anything else is distracting from fight training. If good SD type stuff is wanted it will have to be from somewhere else. It's not that the two are incompatable it's more than MMA gyms are focused on one thing as they should be if they want to do well. Anywhere that offers it all and in one class won't be much good at any of it. We do different classes with different aims for each class. SD is purely SD and MMA is purely MMA.


I think it's trying to provide a competitive outlet for DT-type training.  I noticed that the founder has a very strong competitive background (kickboxing, bodybuilding, judo, the Police & Fire Games...), so it seems like maybe he's just trying to get his ideas into a competition arena.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> I think it's trying to provide a competitive outlet for DT-type training. I noticed that the founder has a very strong competitive background (kickboxing, bodybuilding, judo, the Police & Fire Games...), so it seems like maybe he's just trying to get his ideas into a competition arena.


 

The Police and Fire games? Now that sounds fun!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 12, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The Police and Fire games? Now that sounds fun!


Here's the website for 2011, and the 2015 games are actually being hosted in my area.


----------



## Wild Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

blindsage said:


> There's a lot of MA in Washington and much of it you kind of have to dig to find. Where exactly are you moving? Kitsap County isn't exactly small.


 
Kingston or close by.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2009)

My teacher used to help out there as did one of our students.  They can't spell - and seriously, there's an awful lot of people right here on MT who spell "defense" like this: "defence."

Defence is what you hang de sign on which reads "Beware of Dog."

Defense is the act of protecting an item, a location or oneself. Mkay?

I've never been there, but from what I understand the gym caters more towards LEOs and others who would train with some kind of utility belt or sidearm, so you're training ground-based combatives and other CQC stuff AND training something quite important that you won't find in a lot of martial arts schools:  WEAPONS RETENTION.

Wild Bill, when are you moving here?


----------



## Wild Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> I've never been there, but from what I understand the gym caters more towards LEOs and others who would train with some kind of utility belt or sidearm, so you're training ground-based combatives and other CQC stuff AND training something quite important that you won't find in a lot of martial arts schools: WEAPONS RETENTION.
> 
> Wild Bill, when are you moving here?


 
I will be getting there mid December. It is the CQC that I am most interested in. Although I am not a big fan of ground fighting, I recognize the necessity of it. I make my living in the security field so if I am going to fight someone it will most likely be in an attempt to arrest them. I am also trying to get back in shape so I can reenlist. If I get back in the military I will most likely go back to military police. Have you ever tried to arrest a crazy Marine? I assure you it isnt a fun experience.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> I will be getting there mid December. It is the CQC that I am most interested in. Although I am not a big fan of ground fighting, I recognize the necessity of it. I make my living in the security field so if I am going to fight someone it will most likely be in an attempt to arrest them. I am also trying to get back in shape so I can reenlist. If I get back in the military I will most likely go back to military police. Have you ever tried to arrest a crazy Marine? I assure you it isnt a fun experience.



No, but I've dated them and ... that really wasn't that much fun either.

Come hang with us for a couple sessions, see if it's what you're looking for. PM me when you're settled and ready. We may be able to show you some useful tricks.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 14, 2009)

Hard to tell if they're good or not from the videos. If I were choosing a school based on the videos I'd probably pass because the video showing drills with multiple attackers had the guy in the center the whole time and not making any special attempts to get out of it. The first time I got jumped I learned the hard way that the center is the last place you want to be.

Try them out, but look elsewhere as well.


----------

